# Fracino Cherub - Silt/Fine particles coming from hot water tap



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello all,

At present my Cherub, after much good service, has started distributing small amounts of silt/fine suspended particles from the hot water tap. This is only the case from the hot water tap i.e. when coming direct from the boiler as opposed to from the group. It's been descaled regularly etc... If I had to guess I would say they were perhaps sediment deposits of some kind or small metal particles but I can't imagine why either would be present in the boiler unless my recent descaling was excessively thorough.

All appears otherwise to be in good working order.

Has anyone else experienced similar with an HX?


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

Quick pic of a cup of the drawn water. As you can see not a great deal of silt but...


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Could it be some milk has got sucked up the steamer pipe from a vacuum caused by not warming the machine up with the steamer valve open? I know there is an anti vac valve but it can happen... If you do a load of flushing it should get it through eventually if that's what it is.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

I had this recently after descaling my Astoria - Loads of flushing/refilling sorted it out eventually


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

May also be a gasket/ring starting to perish

Have you taken it apart and checked for wear?


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks to all. I haven't taken it apart yet as I only noticed yesterday and didn't have time. To be frank I use the tap so rarely that it could have been like this for a while







.

I think at this point I will flush/fill a few boilers when I am home later in the week and see if this sorts it out. Fingers crossed!


----------

